# Recommended bass lakes



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I am looking to make a trip or two once spring arrives. Can anyone recommend a couple of good lakes near central Ohio. If you could recommend any all electric, as well as gas motor lakes that would be great. Just looking to broaden my horizons. I am also considering a trip further south into Kentucky or Tennessee, but that depends on whether or not I have a working outboard motor on my boat. Any recommendations for lakes in kentucky or Tennessee would also be greatly appreciated.

Bobby


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't tell you anything about central ohio lakes because I have no experience with them but Dale Hollow is a heck of a lake that is both in KY and TN. It is just an outright great bass lake like from killer size smallmouth to above average largemouth and spots.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Get on ODNR's web-site and search around. Most Ohio public lakes are on it.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Boone Lake in East Tennessee, grew up fishing it. You can check out EastTennesseeFishing.com, it's a lot like OGF but covers the Tennesse Lakes.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Start with Knox and Rush Creek. Knox is unlimited/no wake; Rush Creek is 9.9 limit. As for Kentucky/Tennessee, Kentucky and Barkley lakes for great bass and crappie fishing.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Alum Creek and Hoover are both good bass lakes.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hargus Lake in Pickaway County is a good electric lake worth the trip in the spring time.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

hargus doesn't have any fish


----------

